# Spot the difference



## The Baron Groog (Mar 15, 2010)

two amps, both sold in the UK, one for about £1000 less than the other:

:: Ground Zero :: Amplifier / GZPA 1.6500spl £2,158.93 

Power Drive 5000 « InPhase Audio £1299.99

I'm no expert on boards (or anything for that matter) but apart from a different coloured PCB I cannot see a difference between these two amps-certainly not one that would warrant a grand price hike-anyone see something I don't?


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Can't see enough about either to really judge, general topology seems similar... 

The difference in amps is components.. You can have the same boards stuffed with different components easily enough...


----------



## jmacdadd (Mar 4, 2008)

Typically mono block amps cost more than similar 2 channel bridgeable models. Looking at the boards it seems that the topology is nearly identical. However, the components and assembly of the power drive actually looks better (to me) and state "military grade" components. In my experience, the blue pcb is much better quality than the tan/brown. I wouldn't be surprised if both companies had the same board manufacturer (with independent assembly).

The sink even looks better quality and the power drive is a "limited edition" model. There is more detail available for the power drive but the ground zero boasts higher output by 1,500 watts at 1ohm (common for mono block amps). Another thing I don't like about the ground zero is that the fets are mounted at 90 degrees from the board...I prefer them to be flat against the sink with straight legs.


----------

